# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  زفاف المحجبات

## حلم حياتي

لماذا تفكري في خلع الحجاب يوم زفافك
بامكانك ان تكوني في اجمل صورة يوم فرحك
ولقد اوجدت لك عروستي تصاميم لفساتين الزفاف للمحجبات فقط 
ولذلك لاسعاد الكثير من العرائس في ليلة العمر بتصاميم مختلفة
 تناسب كل الاذواق وتفوق فساتين غير المحجبات جمالاً.

----------


## Paradise

شكرا حلم حياتي 
كلهم زوء واناقة
عن جد زوئك بجنن

----------


## mylife079

رائع حلم تحياتي

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Paradise  
_شكرا حلم حياتي 

كلهم زوء واناقة
عن جد زوئك بجنن_



 مشكور برادايس على كلامك الزوق وطلتك الحلوة

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_رائع حلم تحياتي_


 روئعة حضورك لموضوعي غطت على الفساتين 
شكرا محمد

----------


## تحية عسكريه

مشكورة حلم حياتي زوءك بجنن اشي من لآخر

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة تحية عسكرية  
_مشكورة حلم حياتي زوءك بجنن اشي من لآخر_


 الشكر الك
وان شاء الله عقبالك وتشوف عروستك

----------


## باريسيا

حلوين اكتير 

صحيح كلامك ليش بيتركوا الحجاب بيوم زفافها اذا كان الزفاف الكل بده يفوت عليها من اهل العريس والعروس يعني يكون مختلط 

بس اذا كان العرس مش مختلط تلبس هاد الي متل تبع ليله والذئب الاحمر بس يكون ابيض 
تلبسه لما تركب السياره او حدا دخل الفرح غير العريس 

وبعدها تنزعه اذا مافي حدا 

بس الصور حلوه اكتير بتشجع اكتير بنات انهم يعموا متل هيك 

يسلمو اديكي على الصور الكتيره والافكار بالحجاب والشرعات الفرح 

يعطيكي الف عافيه

----------


## keana

والله انهم بيجننوا 
عنجد ان شاء الله بدي البس متلهم في خطبتي 
لما اخطب يعني

----------


## النورس الحزين

فساتين بتجنن وبتاخذ العقل

----------


## الولهان

شكرا حلم حياتي

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الولهان  
_شكرا حلم حياتي_


 العفو ولهان وان شاء الله يكونو عجبوك كتير

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة باريسيا  
_حلوين اكتير 

صحيح كلامك ليش بيتركوا الحجاب بيوم زفافها اذا كان الزفاف الكل بده يفوت عليها من اهل العريس والعروس يعني يكون مختلط 

بس اذا كان العرس مش مختلط تلبس هاد الي متل تبع ليله والذئب الاحمر بس يكون ابيض 
تلبسه لما تركب السياره او حدا دخل الفرح غير العريس 

وبعدها تنزعه اذا مافي حدا 

بس الصور حلوه اكتير بتشجع اكتير بنات انهم يعموا متل هيك 

يسلمو اديكي على الصور الكتيره والافكار بالحجاب والشرعات الفرح 

يعطيكي الف عافيه 
_


 شكرا باريسيا على مرورك
وفعلا العروس قدامها خيارات كتيرة تعملها لتكون بابهى طلة باحلى يوم

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة keana  
_والله انهم بيجننوا 
عنجد ان شاء الله بدي البس متلهم في خطبتي 
لما اخطب يعني
_


 هلا بيك  بالموضوع
وان شاء الله بتلبسي الاحلى منها

----------


## حلم حياتي

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة النورس الحزين ملك الاحزان  
_فساتين بتجنن وبتاخذ العقل_


 نور الموضوع بوجودك نورس 
وشكرا لانهم عجبوك

----------


## منيرة الظلام

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دمعة فرح

:SnipeR (62):

----------


## العراب89

يسلمووووووووو

لفتة حلوة كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الصقر الذهبي

يسلمووووووووووووووووو

والله انه هيك احلى

لاي عروس

 :SnipeR (62):

----------


## جسر الحياة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## رمز الاسود

لفتة حلوة كتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتير

----------


## شذى الياسمين

حلووووووووووووووووووين كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييير

----------

